# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: C'est la bisou! Bisounours Party!

## ShinSH

Tant qu'y a des mods! C'est pas fini! © Les Musclés. Ce soir, retombez en enfance, avec les héros de ce dessin animé qui nous aura tous influencés. Aujourd'hui, si j'ose faire la bise à une fille, c'est un peu grâce aux Bisounours. En revanche, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire un Kamehameha dans la face de Sylvain, ce sale type de 5e F.
Bisounours Party vient de sortir, et impose déjà son style. Les mods, en général, visent l'originalité dans le gameplay, quitte a négliger les graphismes. Ici c'est un peu l'inverse. On redoutait un pauvre Half Life 2 Deathmatch avec des modèles différents, on se retrouve avec plusieurs modes de jeu connus et reconnus (que je décrirai plus loin), adaptés à l'univers de nos peluches favorites. La constante est que vous dirigez un Bisounours sous stéroïdes utilisant tout un tas d'armes que vous connaissez déjà, mais avec un look déjanté. Bazooka Awesome, Arbalète à fleurs, Uzis au look enfantin... On n'est vraiment pas dépaysés. A essayer de préférence avec 2g d'alcool dans le sang.
 Au programme:

Deathmatch classique et bourrin. Choisissez la couleur de votre Bisounours, et cassez tout.Team Deathmatch voyant s'affronter des Bisounours verts contre des violets.Un mode où deux équipes s'affrontent en construisant des fortifications.Co-op, où plutot Survival, dans lequel vous devez tenir contre des ennemis tels que des bonshommes en pain d'épice, ou des ours mondialement connus sur le net, que je me refuserai à nommer. 
 En résumé, tout pour rester dans l'univers des Bisounours en variant les plaisirs. Les choix graphiques sont judicieux, les armes et les niveaux s'adaptent parfaitement à l'ambiance cartoon du mod. Cerise sur le gâteau, les développeurs sont français. N'hésitez pas à faire part de vos remarques sur leur forum. Allez tous en choeur! Moi à mon Bisounours, je lui fais des bisous!

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## gun

Testé et approuvé en ce qui me concerne. :Pouceenhaut:

----------


## crazycow

> Moi à mon Bisounours, je lui fais des bisous!




:nostalgie:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Ça a l'air sympa ce machin dites donc.

Mais pour coller aux Bisounours et à notre amour de la paix un petit morceau en allemand.

99 Ballons pour les Bisounours  :Emo:

----------


## Steack

Que du bonheur ce mod, en plus d'être bien délirant, c'est un bon fast FPS :D

----------


## Akajouman

Sa ma l'air sympa mais yaura pas d'attaque bisous , dommage !  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

Super, moi qui ne savait plus comment torturer des épileptiques daltoniens.

----------


## dim

Enfin un mod intelligent et tout en finesse  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Verts contre violets : rien que pour ça, j'essaie :D

----------


## LI_In4TIC

C'est effectivement sympa ce bisoumod, mais demain sort Neotokyo, mod HL² lui aussi, et il promet de dépoter!
Pas mal  d'infos là:
http://www.neotokyohq.com/media.html
Et ici : http://www.youtube.com/NeotokyoHQ

Ha et sinon, la BO est dispo à l'achat et perso je suis fan.
J'espère croiser des canards ce week end pour se mettre sur la gueule et sauver le ghost dans cet univers cyber punk à la Ghost In The Shell.

----------


## Anonyme866

Tro tro forre.

Je vais passer ça à quelques gentils garçons versant dans la modération douce, fleurie et poétique. ^^

.

----------


## Yka04

> C'est effectivement sympa ce bisoumod, mais demain sort Neotokyo, mod HL² lui aussi, et il promet de dépoter!
> Pas mal  d'infos là:
> http://www.neotokyohq.com/media.html
> Et ici : http://www.youtube.com/NeotokyoHQ
> 
> Ha et sinon, la BO est dispo à l'achat et perso je suis fan.
> J'espère croiser des canards ce week end pour se mettre sur la gueule et sauver le ghost dans cet univers cyber punk à la Ghost In The Shell.



Pas ce weekend mais demain dans la semaine qui suit, j'essaye. 
Design absolument excellent. J'adore cette ambiance Ghost in the Shell.

----------


## schupin

> C'est effectivement sympa ce bisoumod, mais demain sort Neotokyo, mod HL² lui aussi, et il promet de dépoter!
> Pas mal  d'infos là:
> http://www.neotokyohq.com/media.html
> Et ici : http://www.youtube.com/NeotokyoHQ
> 
> Ha et sinon, la BO est dispo à l'achat et perso je suis fan.
> J'espère croiser des canards ce week end pour se mettre sur la gueule et sauver le ghost dans cet univers cyber punk à la Ghost In The Shell.


Ca a en effet l'air extrêmement prometteur !

Cela dit les bisounours ça a l'air très bon aussi  :;):

----------


## Carpette

Installé, reste plus qu'à tester ça au boulot.

----------


## Vladtepes

Petit mod sympatique au gameplay bien arcade (déplacements rapides et bunny jumping dans tous les sens). Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester tous les modes de jeu, les serveurs étant rares...

L'ensemble est bien coloré, mais le level design des quelques niveaux que j'ai pu tester assez quelconque : le "flow" est pas toujours tip-top, avec des longs couloirs ou des culs de sac, et certain niveaux (ceux dans les nuages) sont carrément 100% casse gueule...

Les armes sont assez classiques et dans l'ensemble assez (trop?) proches de celles d'HL2 (arbalette, pompe, magnum, sniper...), même si différentes dans leur utilisation, et leur design bien dans l'ambiance.

Par contre, le potentiel déconne est à son comble, surtout après quelques verres.

----------


## seboya

Testé hier soir et première constatation y'a pas énormément de serveurs et le seul ou j'ai pu accéder ça ramait sévère.

----------


## Acteon

J'host des parties l'après midi vite fait (yas même un dev qui est passé hier  :^_^: ) a 6 ça rame pas.
Par contre pas trouvay comment augmenter la difficulté en coop.

----------


## zabuza

> Moi à mon Bisounours, je lui fais des bisous!


Dans le genre, la version remix était pas mal foutu xD

----------


## mellifico

...finalement j'aime bien la map dans les cieux ou passer 4 secondes sans se viander est un exploit...

----------


## mellifico

Il n'y a plus de serveurs bisounours...chuis très triste....

----------

